# Smokey Joe



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't believe it's been three years since you left us. It feels like only yesterday.

I remember going to the shelter and seeing you in the outdoor kennel, a small black bundle of fur, hiding behind the dog house. Your dad came through the door and I swear, a bolt of lightening passed between the two of you. I knew we were going to be leaving that shelter with you in tow.

For the next 12 years, you were our constant companion. You loved the little dogs and suffered through the attentions of two human kids. You didn't like them around you, they made you nervous, but you protected them because they were yours.

One day, you just couldn't get up. I could see in your eyes that you were tiring, but didn't want to admit it. You waited for Dad to come home from work, and when he told you, crying, that it was okay to go, you gave him one last lick and left us.

The vet said that it was H.S., and that there was nothing we could have done. 
I couldn't get by without a pupper in the house, so we found Shadow. He will never replace you, but guess what, he was born on the same day that you left us. I still feel that a part of you is in him.

Run free with your brother and sister, and I WILL see you again.

Love you always.


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Aww! I started crying..:'(


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Our memories can never be taken away!

Run free Smokey Joe.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It really just does not get any easier does it?:hugs: I am so sorry you lost him too soon.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, we will always miss those that are gone.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

ripsofie said:


> Aww! I started crying..:'(


 
me too...so sorry for your loss


----------

